

Conway's Game of Life using canvas - kirk-r
http://gol.kirkrichey.com
Yet another Javascript implementation of Conway's Game of Life using canvas.
======
BenjaminCoe
This is pretty darn slick, I did a similar thing a few years ago with Tetris
and canvas, when I was first learning JS: <http://www.benjamincoe.com/tetris/>

